
Marblar, pitching scientific solutions in search of a problem - urlwolf
http://beta.marblar.com/
======
qznc
One hard part of this is terminology. Scientist probably have to rephrase
their solutions again and again until they trigger some buzzword of someone
with a problem.

For example, I am working in a hardware-software collaboration project. The
hardware guys tried to pitch "hardware monitors" to the application
developers. They failed until they mentioned "performance counters".

Learning the language your prospective clients is one of the marketing skills
researchers usually lack.

